# Afraid of the dark



## juliet.j (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi, never had this happen before, but I think my kitten Rizz is afraid of the dark. When she first arrived we were having new windows fitted, so I stayed in the spare room with her at night. After that she meowed all night, nothing stopped her but me going in to her. However, I wouldn't give in and nor would she. So tonight out of desperation I left the light on and she is fine, no noise at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I would leave her with a stuffed animal...a little bigger than her to help calm her


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Give yourself a big pat on the back.....good work! Kitten feels lonely.


----------



## juliet.j (Oct 22, 2013)

She has loads of them, with her. Even one that meows. I think she is a lot younger than I was told and I know she wasn't pproppley 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## juliet.j (Oct 22, 2013)

Proppley weaned*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Could you put a night light in there for her? Or is it your room (I know I can't sleep with any sort of light on)?


----------



## juliet.j (Oct 22, 2013)

Hopefully this has worked. Still no noise, and I still can't sleep though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwws poor baby...nite light is a good idea


----------



## juliet.j (Oct 22, 2013)

No she is in another room and she has the main light on. I am so glad as she cried on and off all night since last Thursday, until I gave in and went into her room. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd definitely try a night light then. I always leave them in kitten rooms when I'm fostering (you can get super cheap 2 pack at the hardware store for like $5). If she still cries, maybe sit with her for a little while after you turn the light off just so she knows it's safe, then gradually stop doing it. Poor girl.


----------



## Lamb Chop's daddy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds like you need to get a sleep mask and a night light.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I keep LED nightlights in every room of the house. They come on automatically at night. My motivation when I first started using them was to give a bit of light in the bathroom, but then my cats started aging so I now light the way to rooms their litter boxes are in. A kitten is a baby and like any baby can be afraid of the darndest things. Desensitizing is the way to go.


----------

